
Details Emerge On the 2006 Hacking of Congress - pclark
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F20%2F2258217&from=rss
======
pclark
"Somebody with a wireless device in China should expect it to be compromised
while he's there."

scary.

